# Haus Simpkins - Anyone Familiar with them?



## Mike69 (Jun 30, 2009)

Anyone have any experience with Haus Simpkins in Long Island, NY. Can you provide some insight good or bad. Feel free to pm me if necessary. 

Thanks.


----------



## lemans (Jun 18, 2005)

I have no personal knowledge on their dogs, or breeding program, but have heard that Steve is a very capable trainer. They train mostly in PP type scenarios, not really oriented in Sch. They have opened a new facility in Bohemia NY if I'm not mistaken. 

Give him a call, he was very open and honest about his operation when I spoke with him.

Also please review their purchase agreement, it may or may not be to your liking.


----------



## Life.Interrupted.2x (Aug 17, 2011)

*Haus Simpkins & Working Dog Store training facility*

I have been training with Steve for 8 years, and first met him when I had two uncontrollable GSD's. Actually if it were not for him, I'm not sure what I would have done. 

He is not inept by any means, in fact, just the opposite. 

He bonds very well with every dog I've seen go to him, in fact, I have had people from other states to ship their dogs in for training periods and returned.

He has also trained another female of mine who was a super female, unfortunately due to the hands of irresponsible breeding she passed away this year.

Currently he is working with my 1 1/2 year old male who is quite a hard dog, and doing amazing things with him. He is also working with my 6 month female. All of my dogs have come from other breeders, but I have seen ALL of the puppies he's produced and for the past 8 years from Lion to Cona to Bruno, etc., all of his dogs have been quite nice, level headed...when he breeds, he does so and follows the "supply and demand" method...basically he will not breed to make money, he breeds if there is a high demand at the time. 

He is exceptional with all breeds...when I got my male, he had to do some "reverse training" and with my female, we are building up her confidence. He is very knowledgeable and I highly recommend him.

Trust me, I would not drive an hour to get to him, and an hour home, if I did not like his methods or his dogs. I not only trust him immensely with my dogs, but he has become a good friend and I respect him for what he does breed, as well as his training methods. I would not go anywhere else.

I wish you luck, but you should pay him a visit if you'd like to see for yourself. The facility we train at is 155 Keyland, Bohemia NY, which is right by McArthur airport. We are there on Saturdays and Sundays, 8-12 or much later depending on what we are working on. I would advise you to come in and to see the dogs and possibly meet mine. I personally think you will be quite pleased. 

Steve CARES about the animals, he's just not there for the heck of it.


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

I bought my Gunner form him four years ago he is by far the best breeder I have ever run across.
A breeder who really cares about what you want and just tremendous follow up. 
I highly recommend him to anybody looking for a German Shepherd.


----------

